# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Implanon en bloedverlies

## MetalHarpey

Ik heb nu 3 jaar de Implanon en hij moet er binnenkort uit. Ik had last van langdurige, lichte bloedingen. Daarvoor heb ik de Microgynon 30 gehad, waarvan alle andere merken ook, dankzij de apotheek. 3 strippen slikken, dan 1 week bloedverlies. En wat voor week... Hevige bloedingen, zelfs door inlegkruisjes (en onderbroek/broek) heen, MET tampon. 
Je snapt dus wel, ik heb besloten gewoon met de pil door te gaan en geen nieuwe Implanon te laten plaatsen. 

Ik vroeg me af, zijn er meer mensen met problemen met de Implanon? Mijn gynacoloog destijds deed het af als wondermiddel...

----------


## safkaatje

ik ben ook niet tevreden met mijn implanon en zoek nu een oplossing. In het verleden had ik er nl twee??? en volgens mij verdwenen toen de klachten. 
Afgelopen jaren had ik de gynefix spiraal ....volledig naar tevredenheid behalve het spontane verlis ervan!

----------

